# Walstead Method- Got My First Plants



## waterismyfriend (Sep 29, 2008)

edit*Walstad not walstead.

I've had the 10g set up for a while just been meaning to figure out what I want.
2 Ludwigia Natans
2 Ludwigia Arcuata
1 Cryptocoryne Wendtii
5 Dwarf Sags
1 Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
1 Kleiner Bar Sword (medium)

Will my 10g be large enough to hold them all until I get my 55g set up, I'm moving in a few months (just next door when our house is done) and wasn't so sure it would be good to set up a whole soil tank then have to take it down.
I probably should have waited to buy everything, but I've been looking and acted on impulse...everything I wanted was at the perfect price right there, I had to buy something.
Maybe I should just set up my 55g and deal with moving it when the time comes? Probably be kicking myself then but oh well.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

be prepared to kick yourself in the but hahaha....they will fit in your 10 gallon but its going to look like a cluster Fefkljefijawfdkalwjk


----------

